# Camping With A Purpose



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

We spent a week in a couple different locations in Eastern Washington deer hunting this year. We started out at our normal haunt in Conconully. This is a great little town with a state park and multiple private rv parks. Mule deer wander the town all year round. Snowmobiles in the winter and plenty to do in the summer (orv friendly town). Somehow I got lucky one hour into the season and picked up a small whitetail in the middle of mule deer country. We later moved during a snow storm to Twisp. We saw some amazing animals this year but weren't able to get to them.

The trailer worked well but I don't recommend 5 hunters in a 21rs. A fellow outbacker roloaddict visited us in Conconully.

Photos of course Photo


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a good time. Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Bambi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL

Great photos, looked like a fun trip!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear you all had a good time
nice pics

Don


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sounds like a great time. 5 hunters in a 21RS!!!








Upgrade time?!?!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Great pics. Looks like a good trip.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

NICE !!! Gun or Bow?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Looks like a great - and successful - trip.
One of these days, I am going to have to try towing the Outback in the snow.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Seems like a fun hunting trip - and you brought home a deer. Sounds like a successful trip to me! Great pics of the trip! How did the other guys do?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Good job David! mmmm.....venison







, need to finish up last years.







Anyone have some really yummy crockpot venison recipes?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

OMG, your dog has the same demon ears and Doxies.....


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Looks like a beautiful, and successful trip.

I imagine things were a little crowded though.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Looks like a great - and successful - trip.
> One of these days, I am going to have to try towing the Outback in the snow.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


The snow was an experience, everyone should try it on flat ground for 3 or 4 feet. I filled the water tank for more weight before going over the pass. More weight can be good or bad just like with a diesel in the snow.

It was early modern firearm. The season lasted less than an hour for me but we were out for 8 days. It will be garlic sausage, burger and cut into thin slices for fajitas/mongo beef etc.

The dog belonged to one of the other hunters. It is saying ball ball ball ball ball.

We had more people at the camp but 6 male adults in a 21rs is too much. 4 is ok.

I should have taken more photos.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

BlueWedge said:


> The snow was an experience, everyone should try it on flat ground for 3 or 4 feet. I filled the water tank for more weight before going over the pass. More weight can be good or bad just like with a diesel in the snow.


Yep been there and done that too, and have the picture to prove it...








Full water, full waste, full grey... fully loaded!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

That's a decent deer. Also a lot of men packed into a small place. I hope you all ate Hormel for dinner.


----------

